# Whisper clips and Green Glue



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of this? They were having some issues with sound transference through the floors of some high end condos that we worked on a few years back. The plans then called for 1 layer of rock, r-c 1 channel, and another layer of rock. Even with the T.V. on low you could here it, and if someone dropped something on the floor, or even walked across it, it sounded like it was right on top of you.
 What this new system called for, was to cut some rips and Green Glue one layer between the floor joists on the bottom of the floor, Green Glue an other layer on the bottom of that, screw these Whisper clips to the joists and snap hat channel to them, of coarse fill the floor joist with insulation, a layer of sheetrock screwed to the hat channel and Green Glue an other layer on to that. So all together there were 4 layers of rock! 
 Now we can turn the T.V. up all the way, and not here it down stairs, but you can faintly here people walking around, and if you drop a golf ball on the floor it's still pretty loud. I thought that we could stay clean, but by the time we were done I was covered with glue. It wasn't so bad because their hot tub would take the glue right off in about 15 minutes. :jester: 
 I just wonder how big of a difference it would make just using sound channel the way it was intended to be used. Just insulate the floor and hang 2 layers of rock onto the channel, but there not going to try it, because they figured it would be a waste of time if it didn't work as good.
 It took us 2 and a half days to install and finish only a 500 sq. foot ceiling and there's 7 more to do. I guess their guys are going to put up the first 2 layers of rock and install the Whisper clips and hat channel, so it won't be so bad hanging the 2 layers of rock and finishing them with knockdown. Oh, and the glue is $220 a bucket, and we used 4 of them, and I don't know how much those clips cost, but everything is pretty spendy just to control sound.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like there is a new breed of Engineering morans trying to make a name for themselves coming up with new sound control systems..!

I've been seeing some weird stuff In my area too lately.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

were in the middle of a 4 story 12-suite condo block right now with the 1st being a parkade (concrete core-floor separating main from parkade) 1st and 2nd,2nd and 3rd being typical I-style floor joists in the cavities there's r-12 insulation then a 5/8" layer of drywall,r/c-sound bar,then 1/2" layer of drywall.
This seems to be effective to a certain degree of sound transfer, but I've been itching to use quiet rock and this woulda been a perfect candidate for it, problem being g-c/developer would not spring for it.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> were in the middle of a 4 story 12-suite condo block right now with the 1st being a parkade (concrete core-floor separating main from parkade) 1st and 2nd,2nd and 3rd being typical I-style floor joists in the cavities there's r-12 insulation then a 5/8" layer of drywall,r/c-sound bar,then 1/2" layer of drywall.
> This seems to be effective to a certain degree of sound transfer, but I've been itching to use quiet rock and this woulda been a perfect candidate for it, problem being g-c/developer would not spring for it.


What is "quiet rock"?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

never tried posting a link and don't know how, but google certainteed drywall and look through their drywall products, if i remember right 1 sheet has the same sound deadening qualities as 8 sheets of standard rock.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

google quietrock instead of certainteed, made by them but not listed on the site i just visited.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I used some Quietrock on a duplex rehab last week. Gosh it's high dollar, about $1.30 per sq ft to $1.50 for MR 5/8". It's basically 2 sheets of 1/4 (or 5/16) laminated together with a sound-deadening green glue. Has to be cut from both sides or routered. Also comes in thickness up to 2". Also must use a sound caulk at the edges.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I used some Quietrock on a duplex rehab last week. Gosh it's high dollar, about $1.30 per sq ft to $1.50 for MR 5/8". It's basically 2 sheets of 1/4 (or 5/16) laminated together with a sound-deadening green glue. Has to be cut from both sides or routered. Also comes in thickness up to 2". Also must use a sound caulk at the edges.


So basically instead of just putting up two layers of rock and green glueing in between you are putting up a prefab double layer? 

Would it pass inspection if it calls for this board and you just put it together on the wall yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably not if QuietRock tm was spec'd and you just made up your own. It would not have the QuietRock tm showing on the face of the sheet.

This job, the customer had done his research. I offered up three other alternatives that were lower cost and he could quote chapter and verse the STC ratings, how much better QuietRock tm is and was willing to pay the extra, had even called the supply house to see about the price before calling me for an estimate.


----------



## shreiber (Jun 6, 2010)

*GG vs. QR*

Quit Rock actually uses a damping compound called Quiet Glue. Green Glue is a DIY damping compound that is applied (usually) between 2 layers of drywall. The advantage is that you do not have any waste of Green Glue whereas with QR you are paying top dollar for the waste and you get a heavier wall/ceiling (2 layers vs. 1) and finally Green Glue has tested to perform way better than QR.
Here is a link for some basic Green Glue FAQ's


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

This is the problem I am having with sound control subject,, too many variations of the methods, and products. And most of the products are very pricey. I always use what is spec'ed. But if I were to specialize, to provide Sound control to H/Oer's needing a New theater room,, or second floor sound control. Then I would have to come up with a sure fired method that will Work. not just guessing around. And I think the building and framing of any Home would have to be taken into consideration as well.. Don't know what can of worms you might open up.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We did a job for Overtures entertainment systems back in the 90s. It was rubber pads on wood,a layer of drywall laid down,layer of pads/rc track run opposite studs,drywall stood up. One day while I was talking to the super I heard/felt what I swore was a fighter jet landing on 202 right outside. It shook the floor. We stepped into a finished sound room and all I could tell was the floor vibrating. The super laughed at me for the "Hit The Deck" reaction I had and told me the store was using "Top Gun" to demonstrate the systems. LOL. Good thing this was before 9/11. I'd have pissed myself. But the sound walls worked.


----------



## shreiber (Jun 6, 2010)

> This is the problem I am having with sound control subject,, too many variations of the methods, and products. And most of the products are very pricey. I always use what is spec'ed. But if I were to specialize, to provide Sound control to H/Oer's needing a New theater room,, or second floor sound control. Then I would have to come up with a sure fired method that will Work. not just guessing around.


Well we can see from the beginning of the thread by rckslash2010 that even though there was 2 layers of rock and rc-1 channel they could still hear the TV on Low. When he went with the new stuff "Whisper Clips" and "Green Glue" they couldn't hear it anymore even on Loud! So those products seem to be working great especially when combined. That method was described in this soundproofing article.


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

For soundproofing, just remember the basic 4 elements:

Decouple the framing 

Absorption in the wall or ceiling cavity

Mass from drywall or plywood

Damping using a quality, tested damping compound.

Seal everything up and remember that doors, ventilation and wall penetrations such as outlets are the most common routes for sound to leave your room.


----------

